# Aufnahmen haben doppelte Geschwindigkeit



## Rehsar (19. September 2006)

Ich versuche z.Z. einige Sounds aus Videos aufzunehmen, aber beim abspielen haben sie immer die doppelte Geschwindigkeit. Ich nehme beispielsweise 20 Sekunden auf und habe am Ende 10 Sekunden, die mit 2x Geschwindigkeit laufen. 

Habe bereits verschiedene Programme + Formate zum Aufnehmen und abspielen verwendet und früher ging es auch wunderbar.

Als Soundkarte habe ich eine Audigy 2 ZS, falls das wichtig ist.

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus


----------



## cybes (20. September 2006)

Hi,

hatte mal so ein ähnliches Problem, allerdings ging es dabei um das Komprimieren auf Apple und entpacken auf Windows.

Nimmst Du von DVDs auf?, und sind die aufgenommen Audiofiles im WAV-Format? Alternativ könntest Du die Files in irgendein Musikprogramm ACID, GarageBand usw. reinkopieren und per Tempochange verlangsamen.

Gruss,
Cybes


----------



## sisela (20. September 2006)

Hi,
richtige Samplingrate?


----------

